
Ramanujan – The Man Who Knew Infinity and the Akashic Records - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGfV80ioA6U
======
peter_d_sherman
2:49 "At 16, he [Ramanujan] stumbled by chance across a copy of George
Shoobridge Carr's seminal work, "A Synopsis Of Elementary Results In Pure And
Applied Mathematics", and began to work through its 5,000 theorems..."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synopsis_of_Pure_Mathematics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synopsis_of_Pure_Mathematics)

[https://archive.org/details/synopsisofelemen00carrrich/page/...](https://archive.org/details/synopsisofelemen00carrrich/page/n5/mode/2up)

[https://www.amazon.com/Synopsis-Elementary-Results-
Applied-M...](https://www.amazon.com/Synopsis-Elementary-Results-Applied-
Mathematics/dp/1108050662)

